
A Response to Hello World - cdoxsey
https://www.doxsey.net/blog/a-response-to-hello-world
======
floatingatoll
See also HN discussion about “Hello World”:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21954886](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21954886)

